# Udder confirmation on young doe's



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

How can you tell udder confirmation on a young doe. I know to look for 1:1 teats but how can you tell if its attached well and how the teats will be shapes? Or what should you look for when buying a milk doe. I'm new to dairy and my new girls moms were dried up so I couldn't really see how their udders were.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can't tell anything about a dry udder. Look at full udders of the dam and granddams, milk production records, show results, etc.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I would say it depends on the doe kid an the age.

As the kid gets a little older you can usually look in the escutcheon area of the doe kid and get some idea.

If you look, on most doe kids, there is an area of reversed hair that sort of traces the area where the udder will come in. If a doe has a high wide area of reversed hair in the escutcheon area, probably about an 80% chance she will have a high wide udder. If you don't see any there's a chance her udder may be more between the legs. 

It's not 100% but that is part of what the appraisers go by on young stock appraisal.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok here is more as to why I ask. I bought 3 doelings. Pepper is 19 months old and was in heat. Her udder is flat with teats about 1-1 1/2 inch apart and teats are about pencil sized. Cinnabon is 7months and her teats aren't as flat to her stomach. They also seem bigger around at the belly instead of being all one size. Almost like her bag will have a upside down V when it fills. Sno I haven't really gotten a good look at as she is very skittish still. I will try to get pictures tomorrow to show the differences I am noticing.


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

I too would like to some more info on what is a good bag or what isn't. I have an Nubian alpine cross. She is coming 4. She has had her second freshening. Her bag is very large and the teats are pendulace and quite low to the ground. I'm getting 3 ltrs per day and she is feeding 2 kids. What makes the teats so low to the ground. It's like the whole bag is kind of saggy? I have a purebred Nubian 4 years old. Her bag and teats are up quite high and the teats are very thick close to the bag? She milks well and has a great disposition but I don't get 3 ltrs per day even without her feeding kids? What is normal, what is good, what is bad, as far as passing on the genes?


----------

